# Windows Uptime OHNE GetTickCount()



## Ravn (19. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich probier nun schon seit einiger Zeit die korrekte Windows Uptime (Laufzeit) auszulesen.
Die bisherige Methode mit "GetTickCount()" klappt zwar absolut einfach und simpel,
jedoch ist bei 49,7 Tagen Schluss...

Also habe ich weitergeforscht und siehe da es gibt noch eine Variante:

Man kann die Uptime direkt aus der Registry auslesen!

Allerdings bedarf es dabei sehr sehr guten Programmier fähigkeiten und ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt eher als sehr geübter Anfänger bezeichnen... 

Ich habe folgenden Link gefunden:

http://www.msjogren.net/dotnet/eng/samples/vb6_uptime.asp

Eigentlich ist hier genau das beschrieben was ich möchte mit VB 6.0 die Windows Uptime Professionell auslesen.
In dem Beispiel geht sie bis ca. 68 Jahre, das würde vorerst reichen... 

DAS PROBLEM:

Wenn man sich das Beispiel saugt und die schon kompilierte ".exe" Ausführt, geht es nicht...

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wieso das nicht geht der Quellcode liegt mit dabei...

Ich habs jetzt schon auf 3 PC´s getestet...

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar und würdemich auch erkenntlich zeigen...

Vielen Dank, Ravn


----------



## Shakie (19. April 2005)

Bei mir geht's auch nicht....entweder ist das Tutorial schlecht programmiert oder die verwendete DLL funktioniert nicht so wie sie sollte....Versuch einfach den Wert aus der Registrierung auszulesen, das ist nicht komplizierter, wenn man weiß wo der Wert in der Registrierung steht.


----------



## Ravn (19. April 2005)

Ähm, ja schön und gut aber ich weiß ja nicht wo der Wert steht...!?

 Wenn ich den Quelltext im Debug-Modus laufen lasse (Compiler) und das ganze richtig verstehe dann liegt es daran das er den Rechnername nicht richtig auslesen kann...!?

 Wenn ich diesen aber Manuell eintrage gehts auch nicht...

 HILFE!


----------

